# Phrag besseae



## JC94030 (Apr 11, 2011)

Never saw a bessease I didn't like. 
Here is one from OZ. Nice shape, I think. It is on the small/medium side.
NS: 8cm. Petals: 3.2cm.
Three views of the same clone.
I quite like it. [hope not to reignite the linebred vs natural besseae]
JC


----------



## Carl Austin (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow. What outstanding petals! Congratulations.
Carl


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 12, 2011)

Impressive!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 12, 2011)

Those petals are to die for. who cares about the NS... the form and shape is perfect.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome

I want one!
I want one!
I want one!
I want one!
I want one!
I want one!
I want one!
I want one!
I want one!


Luckily a besseae hybrid is recovering from repotting in my parents greenhouse and I know a nursery that sells both regular besseae and besseae flavum.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 12, 2011)

Super shape and colour. One to cherish.


----------



## Hera (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow


----------



## valenzino (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice one!


----------



## lienluu (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this from the latest besseae batch from OZ?


----------



## JC94030 (Apr 12, 2011)

No, this is not from the latest batch. This is "Big Bob" X "Colossal".
The latest batch are still small, and I think they need a year or two to show their potential. I have seen a couple flowering but on very small plants.


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2011)

The shape is amazing


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2011)

Yay! Hi John. Did you ever find any of that apricot Prissy?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 12, 2011)

The color and especially the shape is exceptional!!!


----------



## koshki (Apr 12, 2011)

Woweee!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

AWESOME shape! Best petals I've seen on a besseae in quite some time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 13, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: I'm speechless!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah! Besseae hybrids! oke:

Like one of the Ricks keeps saying, at this point, this is a hybrid species. 

That said, I love it.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2011)

Round and round! Very nice one!


----------

